# Solved: PDF opens in the TWINUI default app



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

And I hate it. A PDF file that I have used before (under Adobe Reader/Windows 7) is useless. It is a form that could be filled in and printed. Now I have to print the form (TWINUI) (ctrl + p) and have to fill in by pen. 

Is it advisable to download Adobe Reader and bypass the mess of TWINUI? If so, how would I disble this app and use Adobe reader as default?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 with Bing, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E1-2500 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 0 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3517 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8240, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 461023 MB, Free - 413172 MB; D: Total - 14398 MB, Free - 1826 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2AFE
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is it advisable to download Adobe Reader and bypass the mess of TWINUI?


I say yes, but there are others who prefer something else (such as Foxit Reader).

If installing Adobe Reader (or some other choice) doesn't result in it being the default PDF application, right click on a .pdf and Open With ... . You should then get the opportunity to confirm that you want the new application to be the default.


----------



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank You.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

If that worked for you ...

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------

